# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson)

## tammyy2j

26-year-old Sydney model and actor Matt Wilson has been cast in the role of Aaron Brennan, who is the middle brother of established regulars Mark and Tyler.

Wilson originally qualified as a carpenter, but since downing tools in 2011, he has found success as a sought-after model and television actor.

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

This is him

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015), ScorpioStar (18-05-2015), tammyy2j (18-05-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Aaron is likely a new love interest for Paige and they are dragging the Mark/Paige storyline out and waiting for Aaron to arrive. Paige will then hook up with Aaron and get over Mark.

Tyler and Imogen get back together soon.

----------

Lazyweaver (01-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Aaron is likely a new love interest for Paige and they are dragging the Mark/Paige storyline out and waiting for Aaron to arrive. Paige will then hook up with Aaron and get over Mark.
> 
> Tyler and Imogen get back together soon.


I thought the end game plan was Imogen with Daniel and Paige with Tyler 

If Paige gets with this new brother too that will be 3 for her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ChrisRF (20-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015)

----------


## Summer8

thats just ridiculous.... if thats how the story plays.....

----------

badirene (19-05-2015)

----------


## PAJ88

> Aaron is likely a new love interest for Paige and they are dragging the Mark/Paige storyline out and waiting for Aaron to arrive. Paige will then hook up with Aaron and get over Mark.
> 
> Tyler and Imogen get back together soon.


What makes you so sure? Tim Phillips (Daniel) said in an interview he thinkshe'd link Daniel to hook up with Impgen, which is likely if Josh is the father.

Please don't post your fantasy as fact.

----------

badirene (19-05-2015), ellvera (14-04-2016), Perdita (19-05-2015), ScorpioStar (19-05-2015)

----------


## PAJ88

> Aaron is likely a new love interest for Paige and they are dragging the Mark/Paige storyline out and waiting for Aaron to arrive. Paige will then hook up with Aaron and get over Mark.
> 
> Tyler and Imogen get back together soon.


What makes you so sure? Tim Phillips (Daniel) said in an interview he thinkshe'd link Daniel to hook up with Impgen, which is likely if Josh is the father.

Please don't post your fantasy as fact.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> What makes you so sure? Tim Phillips (Daniel) said in an interview he thinkshe'd link Daniel to hook up with Impgen, which is likely if Josh is the father.
> 
> Please don't post your fantasy as fact.


She said "likely", which doesn't mean fact.

----------


## lizann

could be gay and for nate

----------


## gillyH1981

> What makes you so sure? Tim Phillips (Daniel) said in an interview he thinkshe'd link Daniel to hook up with Impgen, which is likely if Josh is the father.
> 
> Please don't post your fantasy as fact.


Read my comment properly. I said LIKELY. Likely does not mean fact. It wouldn't surprise me though if Aaron was Paige's new love interest. They will probably drag this storyline out till June and then get Paige and Aaron together after he arrives.




> could be gay and for nate


Aaron is not gay. It was mentioned that Aaron had a girlfriend.

----------


## yeschef77

Is Reg Matt Wilsons actual pet dog???

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Reg Matt Wilsons actual pet dog???


Yes, Reg is Matt Wilsonâs real-life pet dog,Timba.

----------

kaz21 (02-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (02-01-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

Wonder what Reg Grundy thinks of having a dog named after him

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals upsetting news for David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan
It's goodbye to Reggie already.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ggie-decision/

Neighbours couple David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan face a new crisis next week as they're forced to give up their new dog Reggie already.

The pair recently decided to take on the responsibility of Reggie after her owner Valerie Grundy passed away suddenly.

Next week's episodes see Reggie's future come under serious question when she goes missing, leaving David (Takaya Honda) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) horrified as they realise that she's been dognapped.

All becomes clear when Reggie is found with Valerie's sister Mrs Punt (played by Wentworth Prison star Sally-Anne Upton), who insists that the dog belongs to her.

Already stressed-out after being suspended from his job at the Erinsborough Hospital, short-tempered David takes all of his frustrations out on Mrs Punt and even threatens a custody battle.

Not one to be intimidated easily, Mrs Punt gives as good as she gets in the public argument, leaving them at an impasse.

When peacemaker Aaron realises that Mrs Punt is lonely, he and David make the upsetting decision to give Reggie back.

Keen to make up with David after the drama with the Renshaws and Mannix threatened his career, Leo kindly gives him a photo of Reggie to remember her by.

Reggie is played by Matt Wilson's real-life pet dog Timba.

The storyline was written in as a tribute to the late Reg Grundy, who helped to create Neighbours alongside Reg Watson in the '80s.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Aaron Brennan makes a shocking discovery about Ned Willis
But what will he do about it?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...lis-discovery/

Neighbours fans will see Aaron Brennan left horrified next week as he discovers Ned Willis's dark new secret.

Show bosses have revealed that Ned (Ben Hall) is about to join a dangerous and no-holds-barred fight club, as he seeks an outlet for his anger and frustrations after being stabbed by Scarlett Brady.

Next week's episodes see Ned try to make sure that his family and friends don't discover his alarming new hobby.

Unfortunately, this is easier said than done and it's not long before Finn Kelly (Rob Mills) realises that something is going on with him.

Finn is intrigued to spot a secretive exchange at the gym between Ned and newcomer Kane (Barry Conrad), who introduced him to the fight club.

When Finn also spots that Ned has mysterious injuries, he starts to fear that Ned has returned to gang life.

Ned's ex-girlfriend Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson) confronts him with this incorrect theory, leaving him furious. 

Annoyed by this interference, Ned is only pushed further into his dangerous new obsession.

Later in the week, Aaron (Matt Wilson) is confused to hear that Ned is explaining his injuries by claiming to have suffered an accident at The Shed.

Aaron is sceptical as there are no witnesses to the supposed accident. Acting on impulse, he decides to follow Ned and find out what he's really up to.

When Aaron arrives at the fight club's secret location, he's horrified to witness Ned losing all self-control during a match.

Aaron steps in to pull Ned off his pummelled opponent, but will this be too late?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, November 21 and Friday, November 22 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (14-11-2019), Ruffed_lemur (11-11-2019)

----------


## Danners9

Looks like Aaron is about to break the first two rules of Fight Club.

----------

kaz21 (11-11-2019), lellygurl (12-11-2019), lizann (11-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to explore a parenting story for David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan in 2020
"As a same-sex couple, it won't be easy."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ng-story-2020/

Neighbours' David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan will be getting a parenting story later this year.

David spent the latter part of 2019 at death's door, needing a kidney transplant following a hit and run incident. Robert Robinson ended up saving David's life after donating his kidney.

David and Aaron discussed the possibility of being parents over Christmas, and the Australian soap's executive producer Jason Herbison has now confirmed that this will be a major storyline that will be explored in 2020.

"As often happens when someone's health is at risk, the relationship becomes stronger," Herbison told TV Week.

"We'll see them explore their desire to have a family.

"As a same-sex couple, it won't be easy and will take them down unexpected paths."

Herbison also discussed what fans can expect from the 35th anniversary, which is being celebrated in March. Aside from saying that the episodes will be "by far the biggest event" the soap has ever done, the boss teased that there will be "two major narratives taking place".

"One is warm and nostalgic, the other is high drama. Some of the returnees come back for a specific event, others get swept up in it organically, which is lots of fun," he said.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (15-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (14-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' David and Aaron left heartbroken over baby news
A promising situation with Lisa fails to come to fruition*.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ken-baby-news/

Neighbours fans will see David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan face a heartbreaking new baby setback next week.

The popular couple make plans for a co-parenting arrangement with Pierce Greyson's ex Lisa Rowsthorn (Jane Allsop), but they're soon devastated to learn that it can't go ahead.

Viewers have seen Lisa arrive in Erinsborough and reveal that she wants another child, asking Pierce to be the father.

This week's episodes see Pierce turn down the suggestion, knowing that his wife Chloe Brennan will never give her blessing.

However, there's still hope for Lisa when David and Aaron suggest that she could come to an agreement with them instead.

David and Aaron are delighted when Lisa agrees to consider the idea, although her son Hendrix doesn't approve. David's father Paul Robinson is also troubled by the suggestion.

Before the discussions can progress much further, Lisa discovers that she's already pregnant with her ex's baby, meaning that the plan can't go ahead.

Aaron is pragmatic as he knows they have other options, but the news hits David hard.

When Paul checks up on his son, David admits that for the first time in a while he wished he wasn't gay, as it makes becoming a parent so much harder. 

Feeling for David, Paul is struck by an idea and soon announces plans for Lassiters to have its own float at the Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras parade, with David and Aaron taking a starring role.

Will this be the boost that 'Daaron' needed at a difficult time?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 3 and Tuesday, February 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (27-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to finally air Courtney Act's cameo as David and Aaron head to Sydney
They also run into Scissor Sisters icon Jake Shears.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...eo-mardi-gras/

We've known for a year that Neighbours would be filming scenes at Sydney's legendary LGBTQ+ event, the Mardi Gras parade, and now we're finally getting to see them very soon.

In the storyline, David and Aaron (the first same-sex couple to be married in an Australian TV drama) head to Sydney to enjoy the festivities.

Thanks to Aaron's celebrity connections from his dancer days, in the Friday, February 28 episode, they bump into Jake Shears from the Scissor Sisters and RuPaul's Drag Race star Courtney Act. What an afternoon!

But it can't all be good news for the duo.

Spoiler pictures also show that the couple also bump into Aaron's ex-stalker Mick Allsop, which means things could be set to get a little awkward.

Neighbours usually films scenes two to three months in advance, but these scenes were actually filmed back in March. They'll be airing next week to coincide with this year's Mardi Gras ceremony.

Courtney Act confirmed her appearance on the soap last year and seemed pretty excited about her new role.

She tweeted: "IâM GONNA BE ON NEIGHBOURS!!! Right, that's it, Iâm done, Iâm hanging up my wig. Iâve reached Peak âStraya. The mythical Fair Go. Advance Australia Fairy!" 

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, February 28 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Neighbours couple David and Aaron face parenting setback as they foster a child
The couple's parenting skills are put to the test.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-foster-child/

Neighbours' David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan are set to face a series of parenting challenges soon as they begin fostering their first child. 

According to new spoilers published by Australia's TV Soap magazine, the married couple start to doubt whether they're even up for becoming foster parents in the first place after they're asked a bunch of uncomfortable questions during their initial interview. 

Annoyed at the board's intrusiveness, Aaron (Matt Wilson) sets out to complain, which leaves David (Takaya Honda) worrying that his husband's outburst will affect their chances of becoming certified foster carers.

At first, it seems like David was right to be concerned when the couple is seemingly rejected but things soon turn around when they receive an out-of-the-blue call telling them they're eligible to foster a child named Emmett (Ezra Justin). 

Much to David and Aaron's surprise, Emmett is 13 years old, despite them requesting a child between the ages of two and five. Nevertheless, the twosome agree to care for Emmett for a little while until something more permanent in regards to his homing situation can be arranged. 

Unfortunately, Emmett later overhears the couple arguing over the fact that they would rather have received a baby, which causes a rift between him and his foster parents.

Feeling rejected by David and Aaron's desire for a baby, Emmett disappears and the couple race to find him and let him know that they do care about him.

While Emmett's week with David and Aaron remains turbulent, the day before his planned departure sees Emmett hit it off with David's father Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) at his farewell barbecue, and the teen later reveals to Aaron and David that he's no longer desperate to leave. 

The newfound tranquility doesn't last long though, as David and Aaron soon face another challenge when they arrange a foster care agency driver to drive Emmett to and from school every day â a decision they come to regret when the driver fails to show up and the youngster goes missing. 

Paul eventually finds Emmett, which irritates David and drives a wedge between him and Aaron. Things only get worse later on too when David learns that Aaron lied on the incident report about what really happened with the drop-off, leaving David worried that Aaron's actions will ruin their chance at becoming parents.

Will the couple ever get the family they so desperate want if the authorities discover the cover-up?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Rowdydog12

Does Aaron work?

----------


## lizann

> Does Aaron work?


the gym personal trainer co owns with pierce

----------

Rowdydog12 (10-06-2020)

----------


## kaz21

> the gym personal trainer co owns with pierce


Paul gifted him, his share. As he didn’t want pierce to buy it.

----------

lizann (10-06-2020)

----------


## Rowdydog12

> Paul gifted him, his share. As he didn’t want pierce to buy it.


What a life hey? Seems like he is never at work

----------

kaz21 (10-06-2020), lizann (10-06-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

> What a life hey? Seems like he is never at work


And when he is at 'work' he just stands around watching buff guys n girls work out - tough gig!

----------


## lizann

> Paul gifted him, his share. As he didn’t want pierce to buy it.


moneybags is generous

----------


## kaz21

It was just because he didn’t want Pierce involved, and David blackmailed him.

----------

lizann (10-06-2020)

----------


## lizann

who is giving up work to look after their foster child? shift work between them?

----------


## Rowdydog12

> who is giving up work to look after their foster child? shift work between them?


i heard that the government gives you $75,000 when you become a foster parent ! Is this true?

----------


## pudpullertm

do ANY of them actually work. I think its kind of they have jobs so its implied they work hard most are usually at home in the coffee shop or the pub for large amounts of time while they should be at work. 
and is that street that crime riddon it needs its resident police force

----------

kaz21 (15-06-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

Surely Ramsay St is the most crime ridden st in the world!  I'd like to know how many murders or attempted murders there have been in this quite suburban st since 1985. Just recently Hamish,Sonya,Bea,Susan,Gary,Pru,Lucy,Harlow. Granted most of them are Finn's work!

----------


## Danners9

> Surely Ramsay St is the most crime ridden st in the world!  I'd like to know how many murders or attempted murders there have been in this quite suburban st since 1985. Just recently Hamish,Sonya,Bea,Susan,Gary,Pru,Lucy,Harlow. Granted most of them are Finn's work!


Most people wouldn't move there after checking out the usual statistics. Schools, amenities, crime.. oh. Er.. let's try Summer Bay instead.

There used to be a show in the UK called Dream Team, about a football club. They would re-colour actual match footage then recreate close ups with the actors in kit to show bits of their games. Over the X years of the show there were many murders, shootings, a plane crash, a bus crash, a separate bus explosion, an organised crime hit, and probably some others. Amazing that players would continue to sign for them. Maybe they didn't, and that's why the show ended.

----------

Aussieguy (17-06-2020)

----------


## Rowdydog12

> Surely Ramsay St is the most crime ridden st in the world!  I'd like to know how many murders or attempted murders there have been in this quite suburban st since 1985. Just recently Hamish,Sonya,Bea,Susan,Gary,Pru,Lucy,Harlow. Granted most of them are Finn's work!


That's what happens when every house in the street is a share house!!

----------

Aussieguy (17-06-2020)

----------

